# Sport Fishing Carnival Cruise January 2018



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

My wife and I are sailing to the Western Caribbean on the Carnival Freedom leaving on Saturday January 20th from Galveston.
Ports are:

Cozumel Monday 22nd
Grand Cayman Tuesday 23rd
Montego Bay Wednesday 24th

Is any 2coolers looking for an additional person for sports fishing at any of these ports?

Please PM me if so.


----------

